# swapping out rifles



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm thinking of swapping out my Marlin x7 .308 for a Savage Hog Hunter. My marlin shoots great but i really like the features on the Savage, but i don't want to lose accuracy for iron sights and a threaded barrel does anyone have a Hog Hunter or know of how well they shoot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Grumpy556 said:


> I'm thinking of swapping out my Marlin x7 .308 for a Savage Hog Hunter. My marlin shoots great but i really like the features on the Savage, but i don't want to lose accuracy for iron sights and a threaded barrel does anyone have a Hog Hunter or know of how well they shoot.


Any chance you can keep the X7 and still buy the Savage? Best of both worlds that way, and 2 is 1, 1 is none.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Any chance you can keep the X7 and still buy the Savage? Best of both worlds that way, and 2 is 1, 1 is none.


I love your thinking and i wish i could but sadly i can't


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like trying to trade twiddly dee off for twiddly dum. If you are intent to hunt hawgs a bolt action is an impediment. Get a lever .30-30. Marlin makes the best. They keep coming you can keep on knocking them down.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like trying to trade twiddly dee off for twiddly dum. If you are intent to hunt hawgs a bolt action is an impediment. Get a lever .30-30. Marlin makes the best. They keep coming you can keep on knocking them down.


Not for hog hunting ,I just like having iron sights just in case and i can put a can on the savage.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..whats a can? You are above my pay grade. What kinda evil critter are we wanting to shoot exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe a DPMS Oracle in 308?? Magpul sights will be high enough to see over the can. 25 round Pmags. Just a suggestion. I wouldn't trade a known accurate rifle just to have irons. 
How much would a smith charge to drill and tap for irons on the Marlin?


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

Can- slang for suppressor and evil critters come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Maybe a DPMS Oracle in 308?? Magpul sights will be high enough to see over the can. 25 round Pmags. Just a suggestion. I wouldn't trade a known accurate rifle just to have irons.
> How much would a smith charge to drill and tap for irons on the Marlin?


Out of my budget for the Dpms and its about 2 to 3 hundred for drill tap and sights. But if i sell my Marlin i'll only have to come up with 175 or less. they say the accuracy is about the same but i'd like to hear it from someone who has one. Plus it has a med heavy barrel and it's threaded. I'm just wantin to know from first hand accounts if it will pull an 1 1/4 or less moa


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Seems like your going to spend a lot of money to put a supressor on a gun that your going to shoot a longer ranges but won't be using a scope which seems counter productive. If your shooting at a range that you only need open sights then a .308 might be an over kill. Maybe you need to step back and think this over some more. It won't be cheap to make a .308 quite, plus your will probably end up using sub sonic ammo which will affect your longer range shooting / accuracy. This route your are going down is not a cheap road to travel if you expect good results.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

ekim said:


> Seems like your going to spend a lot of money to put a supressor on a gun that your going to shoot a longer ranges but won't be using a scope which seems counter productive. If your shooting at a range that you only need open sights then a .308 might be an over kill. Maybe you need to step back and think this over some more. It won't be cheap to make a .308 quite, plus your will probably end up using sub sonic ammo which will affect your longer range shooting / accuracy. This route your are going down is not a cheap road to travel if you expect good results.


OK the can will be way down the line 
and like i said i want iron sights as a back up in case something goes wrong with the scope. Well goin back over my post's it would appear that my comments on why i want irons did not go through. OH i have a scope and a friend who likes to mix up some magic in the ammo dept.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Savage makes excellent rifles, Marlin is fairly new at it. Though I haven't really read anything bad about the Marlins. If it's what you want go for it but, remember that you almost always lose money in a trade, be it cars or guns. Check out Ruger and CZ also.


----------

